# Here Goes



## FaithHope (May 16, 2013)

I'll just cut to the chase. I have a suspiscion that my fiancee is having a relationship with one of my friends. I have had this feeling for a few week now and have been finding out more and more that backs up my theory. I can sense it in the way they interact with eachother when we are all out, coyly looking at eachother then looking away, she acts flirtatious when they talk,I have seen messages from both partyies stating that "I love you", "Can't wait to see you", and things of that nature. There have been a few times where I have known that myy fiancee says she was one place and was not there due to recepit since I handle all the bills. I should mention that this friend is married and they are both good friends, or so I thought. I tried the casual confrontation to no avail, should have known that after reading the posts on here. So now I am in the gather intel stage so that I can have a concrete case with which to present to her. I guess what I am looking for is some guidance, reassurance that I am not going insane and that I am going about this the correct way? The fact that I believe it is a friend is killing me because when I drop the bomb this is going to be a serious event in our lives past just our relationship but the relationship between us and our friends. Everything just seems to move so slow right now and every minute feels like eternity just trying to cope with the millions of feelings going through my head and heart. eanwhile, trying to act like everything is ok at home until I get enough info is absolutly nuts! Every time we kiss, every time i see her on her phone, every time we touch i just think inside is she thinking about me, does she love me, or is this just a front till she meets with him. I just dont know anymore. Sorry for the rant and thank all of you in advance and for all the information previously posted on this site. I looke forward to hearing from you. Also, could someone please post a link to describe the abbreviations, I know some of them but not all.

-Lost


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

FWIW, I'm in the midst of my own issues, and there are far more experienced posters coming with advice. BUT, you should trust your gut. The texts, her lying about where she's at, etc is all highly suspicious. If it were just an EA, she wouldn't need to lie about where she is at. The rollercoaster you are on is horrible, as I'm in the same ride right now. Things are likely to get worse, much worse, and you need to start thinking about that. Very sorry that you're here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for you. Your girlfriend and best friend are a real piece of work. I do hope that you will:
1. Blow it out of the water and make sure everybody knows.
2. Contact your best friend's wife.
3. Kick her out and stop paying her bills
4. Get tested for STD's
5. Move on and never look back at these disgusting individuals again.

Good luck.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Check with the wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Goddam it !

I just replied in another thread about the lack of respect = the basic fundamental breeding ground for adultery - and here's another one 

It does pvss me off this - Nil respect, it's exasperating.

Sorry you're here my friend but you sound like you already kind feel what you ought to do but anyway the site is here for you brother 

Good luck ........you'll need it


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Well the good news is that any wedding can now be cancelled. No kids I assume, so bust him with what you know and say goodby.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

FaithHope,

I am sorry you are here brother. Let me be very honest with you. Infidelity in marriage can cause an unbelievable amount of pain to one's self psychologically. It can financially ruin you through divorce and also cause untold harm to your children.

Your fiance is telling another man who is married that she loves him.

You have a significant event coming up. Marriage or/and Infidelity...

You have no children with her I assume. You also are not married. I know you love her. You are in love with someone who loves your friend who is married. What's not to love about that?

I went to high school with a girl who left her husband for the best man at the wedding...

You may love this girl. I am going to be blunt. Do NOT MARRY her. It will not fix her cheating. She has to fix herself.

I suggest you call of the wedding.
I suggest you tell your friends wife. She may or may not believe you, but you can always tell her that you love this woman and the only reason you called off the wedding is because of what your fiance and friend were doing...

Stop being friends with this POS. You gain nothing from confronting him directly. You can tell your other friends. You many lose many friends over this because of he said she said stuff... The truth is your real friends are your only true friends and they would never stoop so low...

She is not ready to be married and frankly is not worth it. Again marriage will not FIX her. It will doom you to being legally bound to a cheater and that can be devastating.

If you are done with her. Expose her for what she is and do NOT let anyone rugsweep this... It is about being faithful. Unfortunately she is not. Work on yourself. Believe me there are plenty of great girls out there.


----------



## FaithHope (May 16, 2013)

MovingAhead said:


> FaithHope,
> 
> I am sorry you are here brother. Let me be very honest with you. Infidelity in marriage can cause an unbelievable amount of pain to one's self psychologically. It can financially ruin you through divorce and also cause untold harm to your children.
> 
> ...



Thabkyou everyone for your input. I am going to lay out my plan, let me know what you think and if it is worth it or if I am just being stupid and blind. As of right now I am gathering more concrete info to present since as I tried the calm approach of is there something going on, knowing well in advance he answer I would get ...duh!!! I have the text info about I love you crap but i want to catch them so there is no wavering. If it gets too bad and I get more text info I am going to have a dday and lay it all out for her. I AM prepared to leave if I have to but i want to work it out if possible. If she wants to admit her.mistake and move on I am.willing to use it strengthen our bind but if not I will cancel/postpone wedding. I don't want to blow the whistle to early about the texts because then I am sure I would lose access to that info. Basically I am.waiting for the right moment which I feel gets closer by the minute. She has off today and has to run out to pick up stuff from the vet, I have been keeping tabs on mileage so I know where about her odometer should be after today and if it is not then that will be.more fuel on the fire. Thanks again for advice and please keep coming.

Lost
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

I know this advice is premature, because it's not even certain your fiance is stepping out on you--but if she is, you need to walk away, dude. There are a few reconciliation success stories bouncing around this site, but in almost all those cases, the couples had families, mortgages, years of marriage tying them together. The fact that this happened before the marriage is a gift. You have the opportunity to get out at zero cost. Do you really want to start a life with someone that you will always have to second guess? Do you want that knot in your stomach every time she has to work late? Every time she goes out without you? Every time she texts on her phone? You know what you have to do.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Get a VAR in her car right away.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO
> 
> She is your fiance, right? You have no kids, right? You've clearly seen the text messages where they both professed their love for each other, right? You have everything you need to do what you need to do.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with this completely, 100%, but you hear the guy....he is going to go for more evidence and try to resolve so he can stay with her.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

FaithHope said:


> ....*suspiscion* fiancee with *one of my friends*.
> *the way they interact with eachother* coyly looking at eachother then looking away, *she acts flirtatious* when they talk,I have seen *messages from both partyies stating that "I love you", "Can't wait to see you"*, been a *few times* where I have known that *myy fiancee says she was one place and was not there due to recepit* since *I handle all the bills*.* friend is married*


That would be more than enough for me to cancel the wedding.

Honestly, she's a liar, already a few times that you know, she is obviously attracted to your friend....you still want to make a life long commitment to her?


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

sorry my friend but you're not going to get the wedding you dreamed of 

........you're going to get the nightmare


----------



## FaithHope (May 16, 2013)

thank you for responses everyone. I know that I would like to save the relationship if possible but let me make it clear that I have not made my decision until I talk to her and see how she wants to react to situation, then I will decide. We have no kids but we have a house and run a family business so there is more than the relationship to save . I would like some.more concrete evidence but I do have a good amount already, should I wait to go for it.or should I make dday tonight?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

FaithHope said:


> thank you for responses everyone. I know that I would like to save the relationship if possible but let me make it clear that I have not made my decision until I talk to her and see how she wants to react to situation, then I will decide. We have no kids but we have a house and run a family business so there is more than the relationship to save . I would like some.more concrete evidence but I do have a good amount already, *should I wait to go for it.or should I make dday tonight?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a close call, but unless your wedding is within the next few weeks, I would try to collect more evidence. What are you going to do if she denies and gaslights you? What if she has an answer for every accusation? Then she takes the A underground and makes it that much tougher for you to get what you need. Then you head into the marriage with that nagging doubt.

But no matter what, you need to postpone this wedding until you are absolutely sure.


----------



## FaithHope (May 16, 2013)

badmemory said:


> That's a close call, but unless your wedding is within the next few weeks, I would try to collect more evidence. What are you going to do if she denies and gaslights you? What if she has an answer for every accusation? Then she takes the A underground and makes it that much tougher for you to get what you need. Then you head into the marriage with that nagging doubt.
> 
> But no matter what, you need to postpone this wedding until you are absolutely sure.


We have 5 months until the wedding. This limbo sh!t just plain sucks!! Every second I wait I am being deceived. That is my fear about coming forward before having all the info, the I love you text should be enough but I don't want a complete denial and then I will.lose access to her phone for sure. Everything is so confusing that it is hard to even know what to say. I started writing down something's in case I lose focus during the intervention of sorts. Any advice on how o present in a way that opens her for disclosure instead of shutting down?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernsurf (Feb 22, 2013)

Why go through all this you have the gut feeling and evidence that she has doubts about you, you will be plan B after a short while in marriage- you know today this is true. Move on TODAY you have very little invested and the pain will fade when you get a new honey _ listen QUIT her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

You gotta have more solid proof. The "I love you" texts I think are more than enough proof to raise all of our red flags that something is not right. But yeah it is not really enough for a lot of folks who may want to say "Aww...its nothing man, don't make a big deal." I think you have more than enough to make a decision for yourself, but yeah u might need a little more leverage if you are hoping to reconcile this. A) It's gotta be irrefutable B) You gotta have a CLEAR plan to show her that there are consequences for this behavior...and she must toe the line or it's done. Straight up. If there are no consequences, then there is no reason for her to realize she is taking a tremendous risk of her future, money, and reputation. Don't hold her hostage though...if she opts to leave (which she may decide to do) let her go.
BUt I agree with everyone who says to cut your losses and bounce.


----------



## southernsurf (Feb 22, 2013)

You never have to fight for someone that loves you, and this is before the wedding! I hear 'pick me, pick me' and that never earns respect or ends well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaithHope (May 16, 2013)

southernsurf said:


> You never have to fight for someone that loves you, and this is before the wedding! I hear 'pick me, pick me' and that never earns respect or ends well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is not so much pick me as this is what I know, this is how I feel, these are your choices choose wisely because this is your only chance there is no turning back. It is early so I am hoping there is a chance but knowing that I may have no choice but to end it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is your plan. Copy pasted from another thread I did this morning. I have about a dozen cheating wives busted under my belt.

1) Buy 2 Sony ICDPX312 Voice Activated Recorder, (VAR) then go to Wallmart and buy HEAVY DUTY velcro and attach it to the bottom of her car seat. ATTACH IT FIRMLY. Dont go for the RCA ones. Buy Sony. They are 50 bucks each, the sound quality is very good, response VERY fast and they dont automatically deactivate after 15 hours. The 30 dollar ones are crap. HIDE the second one wherever she talks inside the house to friends. HIDE IT WELL. USE LITHIUM BATTERIES.

If necessary, get the program Audacity. Its free from the internet. Learn how to use filters. This program can be used to lower ambient noise like engine noise from recordings. I have used it to clean up VARs for a couple other men to bring out speech their cheating wives did while talking to their boyfriends in their car. Get a set of headphones. They help. Do your var work when your fiance is not around OR have youtube up and have it ready to go. If she asks you what you are doing, you are listening to your favorite music on youtube because the comp speakers are crap.

Look at the phone bill for shared cell accounts. Ill bet there is an unfamiliar phone number popping up 10 times a day either in phone or text. Don't be surprised if its hidden under a female name.

Learn your fiance unlock pattern then get her phone when she is in the shower. This one is chancy. Look at call history etc. Learn where the history functions are exactly so you can be fast one time then do your actual looking the following opportunity.

Look up how to recover deleted texts in whatever phone you have. Look for apps like text free. Look for games she does not play... It probably has a chat feature.

Facebook. Look at her friends. Is there a male you don't know? Perhaps a female with only 1 friend? Its him hiding. Check those FB text logs.

A more difficult task is keylogging computers. "Webwatcher" has been used successfully by a number of men here.

1) DO NOT CONFRONT WITHOUT GOOD EVIDENCE!!! Your fiance will shoot you down EASY. One recent story a man confronted with just 2 red flags. The hiding texting thing and not owning up to her location then saying she was with a female friend. That friend was quite male was banging his wife for a year. Needless to say. She shot him down hardcore and acted offended his first soft confrontation. He came here, we showed him what to do and he found about 5 more red flags but no real proof until he listened to the VAR. The VAR was the smoking gun. Once he had hard proof including a PI, he broke her in a minute and she confessed a year+ long affair.

PS. If you hear another man get into the car with her STOP LISTENING!!!!! and have a trusted friend listen for you and give you a heads up. Hearing your fiance moan while another man is insider her will mess you up much worse than just knowing she is banging another man.

NEVER reveal VARS or TAM!!! knowledge of either or both will vastly increase her ability to cheat undetected. How you busted her is none of her damn business. Tell her it was a PI once you know who and where.

final. If she is banging another. RUN dont work it out. Not married no kids... The value of looking into your wifes innocent eyes is priceless and can never be gotten back. The value of that 100%trust level is infinite!

My wife only had an EA spooning emailing a half literate hillbilly ex of hers. My pain is a fraction of what others have gone thru here and every fvcking day I trigger when she emails wondering if she is emailing him. I then look at my under-the-radar monitors and find she has done nothing wrong but now and for the rest of my life I have to check.

You have no idea how much value is that complete trust that I (and to a greater extent others whos wives have given their bodies to other men) WE will never have again! Implicit trust. MINE IS GONE NEVER TO RETURN! I miss it... DAMN... I miss it.

If she is cheating, RUN! Start over and find a loyal woman. Looking into those innocent "I love you" eyes and enjoy it. Understand just how infinitely valuable that 100% trust level is.


----------



## FaithHope (May 16, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Here is your plan. Copy pasted from another thread I did this morning. I have about a dozen cheating wives busted under my belt.
> 
> 1) Buy 2 Sony ICDPX312 Voice Activated Recorder, then go to Wallmart and buy HEAVY DUTY velcro and attach it to the bottom of her car seat. ATTACH IT FIRMLY. Dont go for the RCA ones. Buy Sony. They are 50 bucks each, the sound quality is very good, response VERY fast and they dont automatically deactivate after 15 hours. The 30 dollar ones are crap. HIDE the second one wherever she talks inside the house to friends. HIDE IT WELL. USE LITHIUM BATTERIES.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great advice. I know who the guy is injust need that last piece of evidence to seal the case. Everyone is a big help on this site it is a big weight off my shoulders having people to turn to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Trust your gut. She's not into you.

She has shown you her colors. You dont want to have this mistrust before your marriage. And you certainly should not carry this mistrust into the marriage.

Dont put any more money into the wedding.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

FaithHope said:


> thank you for responses everyone. I know that I would like to save the relationship if possible but let me make it clear that I have not made my decision until I talk to her and see how she wants to react to situation, then I will decide. We have no kids but we have a house and run a family business so there is more than the relationship to save . I would like some.more concrete evidence but I do have a good amount already, should I wait to go for it.or should I make dday tonight?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would wait for even juicier stuff because there is no question she is having an affair. A voice activated recorder is going to do some real work for you.

Since you already asked her about an affair, they've been driven deeper underground. So you can't tip your hand about still being suspicious. You should be showing confidence and trust in her. 

If you confront her right now you are going to get denial, then trickle-truth, and ultra-sneaky behavior out of them although the affair won't end.

If you know the other man's wife well enough to have her assist in spying before totally busting them, then great. Your cheating fiance has already told the other man about your accusation so they've gotten a story put together that they'll stick to and be hard to crack. It is always better when you can catch them off guard and the two betrayed spouses are a step ahead of them.

They're so smug and self-assured when they are pulling the wool over everyone's eyes. But when the tables are turned you just watch the melt-down.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

You're not married and you're already catching infidelity. Cancell the wedding and move on. Getting married would be a huge mistake. If someone is cheating this early in the game they are either settling for you or are a serial cheat. You don't want either one.


----------



## FaithHope (May 16, 2013)

Wiserforit said:


> I would wait for even juicier stuff because there is no question she is having an affair. A voice activated recorder is going to do some real work for you.
> 
> Since you already asked her about an affair, they've been driven deeper underground. So you can't tip your hand about still being suspicious. You should be showing confidence and trust in her.
> 
> ...


Very good points thank you for your input. I already am thinking more clearly because I had a chance to get this weight off my shoulders. I was getting so befuddled that in was acting weird around her and I think she was getting suspicious of my behavior bit now i have her head spinning and I know they will slip up too. That is one of the issues. Me and OM'S wife are great friends and this will most assuredly end very very messy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

OP how old are you?

Keep us informed. 

And remember.. NEVER reveal VARs or TAM. Add in any never reveal gps info.

Yea, Im that guy who hangs around in sleuthing threads. im rather good at it.

RUN! Trust me on how valuable looking into eyes that are innocent is. Eyes with nothing but her love for you. No guilt, guile...

Wait for great evidence: NEVER do a half assed confront. Just ask RDMU. wait until you have it down then nuke it. Any confrontation should be iron clad.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I would tell the omw about the texts today jmo.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Fun idea. If you know where they go out together... AND you know they are cheating... 

Get a public pic of them having dinner together and make it your facebook pic.

Caption.

Fiance and otherman sitting in a tree. 
eff
you
see
kay
eye
enn
gee

Or 

Can you spot what is wrong with this picture of me and my fiance having a romantic dinner last Thursday at Che Snobby before we had a night of passionate sex?


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

FaithHope said:


> Very good points thank you for your input. I already am thinking more clearly because I had a chance to get this weight off my shoulders. I was getting so befuddled that in was acting weird around her and I think she was getting suspicious of my behavior bit now i have her head spinning and I know they will slip up too. That is one of the issues. Me and OM'S wife are great friends and this will most assuredly end very very messy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I see.

The manipulation and lies attending an affair can be worse than the affair itself, causing a tremendous amount of stress for the betrayed spouse.

For example, they say you are imagining things, that you are crazy, over-controlling, closed-minded, acting irrationally, etc. They're so ****-sure of themselves and carefree whereas your guts are being torn out and your mind is full of anguish & confusion.

Once you overcome the trust you have in her and realize she has turned into this pod person who lies, manipulates, sneaks around behind your back and all - it removes a lot of that turmoil for you. The uncertainty kills you. What if I am imagining. What if I am being controlling. What if she stays, what if she leaves, what if she confesses partially, what if what if what if.

A marriage is not based on "what ifs". A marriage happens when you are absolutely certain about the future and you have someone you can trust. That isn't what you have.

My wife stayed overnight with her lover and I woke them up in the morning, knocking at the door when they thought I had left on a fishing trip. But even catching them red-handed like that met with denial and them putting on an act as if nothing whatever was going on. "Oh hi, what are you doing here. Thought you were fishing. So what do you want to talk about..." Trying to make you look like the crazy person.


----------



## ExisaWAW (Mar 5, 2013)

Ovid said:


> You're not married and you're already catching infidelity. Cancell the wedding and move on. Getting married would be a huge mistake. If someone is cheating this early in the game they are either settling for you or are a serial cheat. You don't want either one.


So true, Ovid. Hopefully he will take your advice. Can you imagine though how he desperately wants to not believe what he's seeing? He's probably so happy to be marrying the love of his life, looking fwd to a happy life together, etc., etc..

It's tough to do but he must. His life will most likely be a disaster if he marries her. I really feel for him.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

OP See above. 

starting over now is 1000000000000 times easier than when you are 45 with 2 kids.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> My wife stayed overnight with her lover and I woke them up in the morning, knocking at the door when they thought I had left on a fishing trip. But even catching them red-handed like that met with denial and them putting on an act as if nothing whatever was going on. "Oh hi, what are you doing here. Thought you were fishing. So what do you want to talk about..." Trying to make you look like the crazy person.


Did she swear on her childrens lives?

Sorry I hadda ask.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry if I missed anything, but I got bored with the story after a page. Same story, different day.

Send the "I love you" texts to his wife. That'll end the affair. She'll not only know how to handle it but have the balls to do it.

Then pack a bag and leave. I'd rather live in a cardboard box under the highway overpass than with someone who so blatantly disrespects me.


----------



## sang-froid (May 2, 2013)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope you listen to the other posters and don't confront before you have had the time to investigate and get solid evidence. I made the mistake of confronting my husband too soon. I knew better logically, but when I discovered who the mysterious number on his cell bill was I lost my cool and confronted him. He gave me a weak story that I half bought at the time and he had the opportunity to delete a lot of evidence. The thing about your gut is that although your heart might briefly buy a weak story, your gut is likely going to speak to you afterward and say "whoa, something is off here." When my doubts wouldn't go away and I did some investigating I found other evidence he had missed and discovered a lot of information, but 8 months later I'm still left wondering what he deleted. I wish I had kept my cool and given him the proverbial rope to hang himself with so I wouldn't have these lingering doubts. For me, the doubts are worse than any horrible truth would be.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Did she swear on her childrens lives?
> 
> Sorry I hadda ask.


We didn't have any, but yeah that is so typical.

The most bizarre experience was the morning I confronted them. They didn't know I already had a private detective's report with pictures of them kissing and the detective standing underneath his open bedroom window listening to them go at it on another occasion. I had set this day up as the big bust, knowing they'd fall for my story about fishing. 

She comes to the door with this record album in her hands, acting so light and breezy, cheerful and acting pleasantly surprised I had stopped by, and golly whatever could I want to talk about. 

So I ask her if she is ready to be honest about what's going on now, and she asked me what I meant, as if she had no idea what I could mean after months of tormenting me with this affair. How crazy and controlling I was, how she needed to be with him precisely because I was "being this way". 

I looked at her in disbelief, that she could continue acting so innocently, but this is what people dealing with affairs need to know: that the affair parters will go down denying what your eyes are seeing right in front of you. They'll have you thinking that you have lost your mind if you don't have absolutely bullet-proof evidence.


----------



## southernsurf (Feb 22, 2013)

FaithHope said:


> It is not so much pick me as this is what I know, this is how I feel, these are your choices choose wisely because this is your only chance there is no turning back. It is early so I am hoping there is a chance but knowing that I may have no choice but to end it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I meant it more figuratively, you are not even to the marriage stage and you are having to compete for her. Whether you accept that or not you are competing for her emotionally. Marriage will not fix that, It will only make it worse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Unless you actually have video of them doing the dirty you are going to be sandbagged and gaslighted. The texts are telling. Expect them both to have a cover story already prepared. One that will make you doubt yourself. 

Get the VAR as suggested - in the meantime be cool hand luke. Don't act suspicious or needy. Act as a loving person - but don't overdo it. They think they have you fooled while she gets her "wedding night practice" from him. Be very calm. 

If it turns out to be absolutely nothing (very doubtful) you need to sit down with her and establish boundaries of conduct for yourselves. You will also need to review the idea of "no secrets" in a marriage. When you marry there should be no "my private social page" etc.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

Voice activated recorder​


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

Let me just say that I know everyone here is in the OPs corner, and has his best interests at heart. I have a thread of my own, and have gotten some great advice too. But I'm wondering why some of the posts in this thread include some pretty graphic language? Weightlifter, walkonmars, both included some really painful descriptions. If the OP is having mind movies, like I'm going through myself, this doesn't seem helpful. The guy is probably pretty fragile right now, and reading this stuff could be hurtful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

just be careful faith..if you get the info you claim you want you will have mind movies for the rest of your life and you have even said you still may taker her back if she has cheated on you so...............is it worth it?


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

terrence4159 said:


> just be careful faith..if you get the info you claim you want you will have mind movies for the rest of your life and you have even said you still may taker her back if she has cheated on you so...............is it worth it?


Better to suffer the truth, than live in a lie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

